# REST API mit HikariCP ConnectionPool



## PsiAgent (7. Jun 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin neu in der Java-Welt und hab eine eigentlich einfach Problemstellung.
Ich  möchte von einem Consumer kleine JSON Dateien an einen REST API Provider (geschrieben in Spring Boot mit Gradle) senden.

In diesen JSON Dateien sind verschiedene Daten die ich im Provider zusammenfassen und in *ein* Feld einer MySQL-Datenbank schreiben möchte.

Ich habe die entsprechenden DEPENDENCYS in mein gradle.build eingetragen und auch  meine HIKARICP Connectionpool - Settings in die application.properties eingetragen. 

Die Post-Nachrichten des Consumers nehme ich mit einem Controller entgegen. In diesem Controller möchte ich den String für das Datenbank *INSERT* Kommando zusammenbauen und auch ausführen. Wie greife ich jetzt aus dem Controller auf den Connection-Pool zu? Wenn ich mir im Controller immer eine neue HikariCP DataSource erzeuge funktioniert das Ganze zwar, aber die Performance ist unterirdisch. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## mihe7 (7. Jun 2021)

Ich arbeite zwar nicht mit Spring-Boot, daher kann es durchaus sein, dass ich falsch liege, aber ich würde mal vermuten, dass Du einfach ein `@Autowired private DataSource dataSource;` benötigst, um die konfigurierte DataSource in den Service zu injecten.


----------



## PsiAgent (7. Jun 2021)

Das klingt interessant, ich schau mal wie sich das in spring umsetzen lässt. Danke


----------



## PsiAgent (7. Jun 2021)

So das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg  Hab ein Bean für das Erzeugen der HikariDatasource erstellt und in den Controller mit @autowired injected. Hat die Performance um das x fache gesteigert  Danke !!!


----------

